# Will i or wont i



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Sooooooooo thinking of going to the dark side in the future, just sussing some things out at the moment.

Have my eye on a tank, an AquaReef 275 Cube. It is an all in one plug and play type tank *L*

I will be going with live rock and aragonite sand substrate. Looking at corals eventually. Not sure if i'll go fish or seahorses yet, thats a later decision lol

Tank first eh, little ways off cause its not cheap, but i love the look of it!!


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Many corals require much more flow than seahorses are comfortable with. Definitely wanna figure out what sorts of animals you wanna start with first.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

But there are some that will go with seahorses, my LFS has some in with theirs that look great.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, absolutely. Just be aware there are a lot of doors closed coral wise with seahorses, that's all.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahh yes. Thats no probs though. In that case he centerpiece part of the tank would be the GeeGees themselves anyway

I may just do a no corals one as i'd also love a lionfish.

I'll get the liverock and sand in and go from there, will take a bit to cycle anyway once i manage to get the tank in house *L* No hurry thats for sure


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

So i went an inspected the tank better today. It definately is the AquaReef 275 Cube. It is sumped (everything you need is there), also comes with a skimmer and heaters. 

It is beyond darned expensive *L* But i possibly will be getting near 1/2 price (which is still darned expensive i might add), which is a big bonus. 

Sooooo once i get the tank home, i'll go from there.


----------



## xgunslingerx (Mar 21, 2012)

Careful with lionfish. They eat everything smaller than them.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

If the lion goes in, that is the only fish that will be in there


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome! do it! *chicken dance


----------

